# Updated w Pics: Restored/painted trolling motor lower unit



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

Sand it down, tape it off, paint with truck bed paint (like Rust-Oleum Truck Bed Spray).


----------



## Marsh Pirate (Sep 15, 2016)

I keep mine looking new with Rust-Oleum white brush-on paint.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

i had the same problem with grandsons and oyster. So the front was all messed up. Sanded and Bilge Coat looks new


----------



## FSUDrew99 (Feb 3, 2015)

DBStoots said:


> Sand it down, tape it off, paint with truck bed paint (like Rust-Oleum Truck Bed Spray).


And the beauty is you can always clean and reapply if it gets knocked off by oysters, etc.


----------



## hawkman (May 19, 2018)

Thanks. What is the front of that motor made out of?


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

Wire brush, sand down the chipped paint edges flat, coat of Ospho and then spray with Rustoleum Appliance white spray paint (Home Depot or Lowes).


----------



## finbully (Jan 26, 2013)

Take it to a place that does Rhino Coat or another spray-in bed liner. No more issues after that. Factory treatment for Rhodan's.


----------



## hawkman (May 19, 2018)

I missed a step regarding the rust treatment but I figure I can always re-do it for as little work as this took. It's not perfect but I'm happy. The last time I used it, I caught a fishing line in the prop (one that we were pulling behind the boat on a cork) so this offered me a good chance to look back there as well.

I used a Harbor Freight 4" grinder and some kind of abrasive wheel I picked up there. It doesn't get in the nooks and crannies well - like the right-angle joint from the barrel of the unit to the vertical attachment to the pole. I used emory cloth to clean that kind of stuff up.

I used the Appliance paint as suggested.

_**Note: I didn't take pictures right before painting, so there's no photo here that shows how clean I got it._


----------



## hawkman (May 19, 2018)

This project was made a nighmare for something very small - my brain. Well, my brain, yes, but the fact that I misplaced my paint can. I was trying to decide what to do that night, among all the things on my list of things I wanted to do. I chose the TM. I cleaned it up like a silver bullet and went to grab the paint can that was right THERE. Nope. Gone. Wth? I searched and searched and searched. I had to give up after dark. The next day, I searched again. Every vehicle. My shed. Etc.

Finally, I walked past an object in our yard (we had been cleaning up after Hurricane Isaias, and saw a flash of white from under it. Lo and behold. There is was. Right under my face the whole time. Ugh.

Had this not happened, it was a 1-hr job.


----------



## hawkman (May 19, 2018)

finbully said:


> Take it to a place that does Rhino Coat or another spray-in bed liner. No more issues after that. Factory treatment for Rhodan's.
> View attachment 150297


*I love this. *I didn't see your post before I did mine but I'll consider it next time.


----------

